# Wild/native azalea



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

I dug up what I thought was a wild azalea about three years ago. It had only one bloom and didn't bloom again until this year. I had to share it with you. I'm so proud of it.
This picture doesn't show the color very well. It is a very pale pink. 











~Jane
zone 8


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

It is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

Judy


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonder if I could root one?


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't you love that mild fragrance? I have one. Dug it up from my woods years ago & put it in a partial shade spot, sort of under a big live oak in my back yard. I looks like yours now & is so beautiful. I imagine you could air-layer one, like you can do with regular azalea.


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

I had mine in a pot too and decided to plant it. I feel lucky it is doing so well.
The fragrance was a surprise to me. 

I've seen one that is a yellow orange that I would love to find.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice, and ya' SHOULD be proud, as those things are pretty tough to transplant. My favorit spot ever, a swamp on a little section of Black Creek is absolutely covered with 'em....nothing but pinks and purples as far as the eye can see in the spring.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

thesongthatilik said:


> I had mine in a pot too and decided to plant it. I feel lucky it is doing so well.
> The fragrance was a surprise to me.
> 
> I've seen one that is a yellow orange that I would love to find.


Yeah, I see one of those wild once in a great while here, but the vast majority of what we have growing wild are the pinkish ones. I'm thinkin' the yellow/orange ones might be less finicky and easier to transplant, though, 'cuz I see them in people's yards way more than the others.


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

swamp man said:


> Very nice, and ya' SHOULD be proud, as those things are pretty tough to transplant. My favorit spot ever, a swamp on a little section of *Black Creek is absolutely covered with 'em....nothing but pinks and purples as far as the eye can see in the spring*.




I bet that is pretty. I haven't seen any more of them since I dug mine up 3 years ago. I was determined to get it hoping for the best, I left it in a pot for a year and a half.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

is the orange variety a flame azalea??

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=flame+azalea&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=active&sa=G

sorry about the massive link, i couldn't make it smaller.

flames are found here but are considered endangered, heading toward rare. a nursery owner i know told me they are not supposed to sell them but he would take cuttings and propagate. i've had my eye on a few that are right next to my property line. one day, i'll mark one while in bloom, then go back and dig it up when dormant. fingers crossed. they are spectacular!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful.

Congratulations on transplanting it. And Marvella - that flame one is incredible.

(it does remind me of a wild bush honeysuckle).

Angie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Those are beautiful.
> 
> Congratulations on transplanting it. And Marvella - that flame one is incredible.
> 
> ...


the blooms are much bigger than honeysuckle, about 2- 3 inches across. as an understory tree they really do look like "flames" in amongst the trees trunks.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

There are wild azeleas growing in the woods on my parents' place. I love them so! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Mc's Farm (Mar 12, 2005)

Aaah, the sweet smell of the wild azalea...love it!!

Mc


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oooo, I have one of those near my house. I thought of trying to move it, but I think I'll just create a bed around it so it looks like I "meant" to have it there.

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the pic.

Patty


----------

